# Built for comfort....



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Not for speed!

Some are built to hunt. Some are built to work. Some are built as toys. Mine was built for laying on the couch.... He actually drags that pillow over to this spot so he can use it.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha that's great. Here's a pic of my tribe from this morning. Watchin the lighter shepherd for a friend.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good lookin gang.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

where's the parrot?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, looks like he knows what life is all about ! lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL.... He displays expert form at diving into his food dish. His hearing is pretty selective. The only command he knows "time to eat". He is a good dog.... I always know where to find him lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have two of a similar breed one on the couch the other takes the loveseat. My oldest now sleeps on the floor but the youngest has a pillow at the foot of the bed, although I've opened my eyes to find him sharing mine.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I've woke up to that before. Used to have a malamute and in the.middle of the night Id wake up with him starin at me 6 inche's away. Id try to close my eyes and act asleep but he didn't fall for that. It was time to go outside wether i liked it or not hot cold rain or shine. Gotta love man's best friend tho


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

My dogs enjoy pretty much the same level of spoiled. Rotten, I believe is the proper term!! Lol

My wife's dog, Bear. 100lbs of Rottwieler, Akita, and Chow.
View attachment 9583


And my dog, Shiloh. Spoiled rotten daddy's girl Brittany/Springer spaniel. She sleeps at the foot of my bed, and in my chair mostly.
View attachment 9584


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Here's our Jack Russell, Faegan, when he was but a wee lad......It's a hard luck life!









Where would we all be without them?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol great photo's fellas!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures everyone..................


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

great pics

if i can my cats to all lay together i will get a pic,but they always seem to know just when i grab the camera lol

my kitties are the epitome of spoiled rotten

our biggest we call him "king fate"(fate is his name)he rules the house

if your sitting where he wants to lay down,you move for him

if he lays next to you and wants more room,you move over

i love my kittes

but they are worthless when it comes to hunting lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL Tim, I switched from bird hunting dogs after I moved north and the last one passed, wife found 2 kittens when we were evacuated during the Rodeo/Chedski fires. The one that is considered mine is 18 lbs and really thinks he is a dog, I think

He lays at my feet, will not let you hold him, comes to a whistle and growls when he hears something at the door or even outside, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ok so heres a couple of pics of our babies

i couldnt get them all to sleep together,its rare to see that with these three

in the first pic is "king fate",hes the grey and white one.the odlest out fo the three approx 5 yrs old(he was a stray we took in)

we think hes a "maine raccoon",he has all the characteristics of one right down to the personality and size of one.

sitting with him is the youngest one, "karma".he is just a domestci short hair we got from the pet store about 4 weeks ago and is now 16 weeks old.a very energetic youngster.

in the second pic is "kizmit",he is a tabby with and attitude and lots of personality.we got him from the animal shelter as a kitten of 8 weeks old and is now 2 yrs old.we picked him up two weeks after we took fate in of of the streets so fate wouldnt be lonely when we were gone to work and such.

he is the bug hunter in the house. once he sees a bug he will track it for hours untill he has killed it.then he wil go back to that same spot and look for it for the next couple of days.also a very energetic cat

as a side note, did you notice how all of the names mean the same thing :wink:

so heres the pics


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like they got the lounge down.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

that they do

king fate is in my spot on the sofa

evrytime i get up he plops his fuzzy behind in it and refuses to move

so i have to sit somewhere else lol

like i said, he rules the house


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Has your karma ran over any dogma ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Binger--[Brittany-springer] Maggie Mae my BABY--She's turning 8 this fall and what a pleasure she has been--allways by my side--She points -flushes-retrieves any thing I shoot--Loves to fish most of all- She even tries to catch the ones I loose-and she gets mad when I turn a fish lose :biggrin: :biggrin: Varmintnv you have a beauty of a Binger there they are special---Nice Puppys everyone-THANKS FOR SHARING---------sb----------she even go's to Church and steals a nap on my pellow :biggrin: *


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

She is a good lookin friend, skip


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Dogs crack me up.

Here is a funny shot of my lab in her usual sleeping position









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

slayer, she must be having quite a dream by the look of the grin.............LOL


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THANKS ITZ-she sure is special----------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My two...Mocha and Grey doing their best of the dog couchs


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is a pic of our "Little Dog" (that's what I call her). Her name is Lanna and she is a 14 month old red healer. Spoiled rotten isn't the word for this one. She gets a ride around the church every morning before the wife goes to work. A bucket full of bacon strips and biscuits when she has to stay in the garage with a door to her fenced in playground. Hopefully she will grow out of the take the stuff in the garage out into my pen phase pretty soon. Not to sure how she got my 30" wide push broom out the 12" wide doggy door, but that's where I found it one day. Check out the bat ears on her. All in all she is a good little dog though. Still learning every day.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great lookin dogs everyone!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow...Was that a slap to sneaky's cats !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> great lookin dogs everyone!!





youngdon said:


> Wow...Was that a slap to sneaky's cats !


Come on guys,you know my cats are cute and cuddely


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a cat once,Hobbs,he was a BIG tabby he thought he was a dog. I used to sic him on other cats, he hated them and would chase them down.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Still have a cat like that. He hates other cats with a passion. When i get home from work he runs across the yard with my dog. Uses the neighbors yard as a litterbox lol. The only thing with him is if I leave my windows down in a vehicle he's bound to be in there gettin hair everywhere lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Dogs crack me up too Olson. Your pooch lays like I do. I will have my wife take a photo for everyone lol.

DW if you ever solve the riddle I would like to know the answer.


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

220swift said:


> slayer, she must be having quite a dream by the look of the grin.............LOL


 she was probably dreaming about murdering the puppy. He likes to play all day. Her, not so much

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oops.... I mixed it up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Wow...Was that a slap to sneaky's cats !


cats, did you say there were cats......must be "old timers" slippin in again....LOL

sorry SGB, your cats look great too.........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great pic's of some character dogs & chow mein cats, YD - looks like one is chowing down more than the other.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mocha (top pic)is just getting old, 13, and isn't near as active lately and she's had some issues lately.Grey is just all hunched up sort of, he's in fairly good shape. They don't get even their normal exercise in Vegas when I'm there.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Vegas???? Are you dancing again!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes shh don't tell........ you know.. what happens in Vegas...Stays in Vegas.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How much money ? Papa needs a new gun.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Go ahead SG :smiley_triple_dog_dare_sign:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, I think you're getting a REALLY nice gun, or maybe two and all the ammo to go with them.........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do PayPal SG !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Pay up SG I'm a witness...... :elkgrin:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

absolute classic Don, LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He must have gone to the bank to transfer funds.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

more like hiding under a rock..............


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

$10000 For a banana dance! We must be in Vegas lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahahahahahahahahahha! Well done.. Well done.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I believe the fishomatic should sound like this.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It took me a few days for this one to sit still long enough for a photo. She is the polar opposite of the yella guy I showed ya. Good thing she is a runt or my house would have fallen over by now.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Olson you just upped the anti big time there.... Not sure I can get that sound to be loud enough....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YOU DANCE GOOD Heh DON :clapclap: :clapclap: *


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*pretty Girl Itz :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

olsonfia said:


> I believe the fishomatic should sound like this.


 It might work at his brothers place.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> absolute classic Don, LMAO


 Boy you got that right, thats a + 12,000.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


>


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Banana Don :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And you get a chuckle from my name - This will live in infamy - "Banana Don"


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yup, the glitz and glamor of Vegas has got to youngdon already....................LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This Vegas thing is going to get some real mileage......

I found a photo of Dons act....


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Hahaha!!! Now it looks to be a banana hammock dance!! Lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the proof is getting even more overwhelming, SG you need to pay up!


----------

